# Eheim 2213 Noise



## mafoo (7 Apr 2013)

My new Eheim 2213 is making an incredibly annoying noise. This isn't trapped air, or rattling impeller shaft. This is a strong vibration. It sounds akin to having a air pump on constantly and its driving me nuts. If you push down on the lid it lessens it slightly, but only slightly and thats not a solution.

The lid is giving off noticeably strong vibrations.

I have the canister mounted on a foam pad, all the stock pipework, covered in towels and the racket it makes is driving me nuts!

Eheim support don't seem to actually exist.  Does anyone have any ideas about how to get this fixed on the warrantee? or have any ideas how to fix it ...


----------



## LancsRick (7 Apr 2013)

If you're certain it's not air or the impeller, the only other thing I can think of is if there's something trapped between the canister o-ring and casing that's transmitting the vibration.


----------



## SA_Aquatic (7 Apr 2013)

LancsRick may be right. Are there any leaks? Check the impeller cover also, if there are no damages, I would suggest to clean the o ring to ensure that it is smooth all round.


----------



## mafoo (7 Apr 2013)

SA_Aquatic said:


> LancsRick may be right. Are there any leaks? Check the impeller cover also, if there are no damages, I would suggest to clean the o ring to ensure that it is smooth all round.


O-ring is fine, No leaks (i turned it upside down to get the air out). reseated the impeller cover several times. No visible damage.


----------



## BigTom (7 Apr 2013)

Same issue with mine, plus I had impellor rattle. Replacing the impellor fixed the latter, but there seems no easy way to sort out the vibration hum. I have a big bag of sand on the top now to minimise it but if I'd bought it new I'd definitely have been asking for a replacement.


----------



## BigTom (7 Apr 2013)

I believe John Allen Aquariums still handle eheim warranty in the UK if you can't get the retailer to address it.


----------



## mafoo (7 Apr 2013)

BigTom said:


> I believe John Allen Aquariums still handle eheim warranty in the UK if you can't get the retailer to address it.


I send them an email, so hopefully they will get back to me next week.


----------



## sparkyweasel (7 Apr 2013)

What did the retailer say? They sold you the faulty goods, it is their responsibility to replace it or refund your payment.


----------



## mafoo (7 Apr 2013)

I got it from amazon so they only take returns (the item is "out of stock").

I also got it for £30 so id rather have a replacement part than a refund.


----------



## OllieNZ (7 Apr 2013)

I have this same issue with mine and John Allen Aquariums pretty much said its normal, the bloke I spoke to said its a common complaint. I went through 3 trying to sort the issue out. Apparently since they shifted production to china they havent been the same.
Most of the noise comes from the motor cover/outer bit of the head vibrating against the inner. I'm going to split the head (easy to do) and silicone it back on to try create an anti vibration layer.


----------



## flygja (8 Apr 2013)

You can try checking if the impeller's magnet is chipped in any way. See below for my chipped impeller some time ago. A really small chip no matter how insignificant can alter the magnetic field and cause vibrations. I chipped mine probably while cleaning it.


----------



## SA_Aquatic (8 Apr 2013)

If your impeller is ok, check if the shaft is not broken. If both are ok, I would suggest to lube the shaft with vaseline and see it does the tricks.

If not, I would suggest to get it exchange, no filter should be behaving like a JCB digger!


----------

